# Wood Briefcase Plans?



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm looking for fairly simple box joint and dovetail plans for a wood briefcase.

I snagged an Incra LS system off craigslist and once I drill the holes in the router plate, that's what I want to tackle.

I havent come across complete plans, lots of pics. This will make me sound really dumb but I dont know how the top and bottoms are included in the joints. Dovetailing the sides seems easy, I just cant picture in my head how the bottom and top of the briefcase is included in the joint pattern and attached.

Thanks!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I've never seen plans although, I think Rockler has them. If I had to do the project, the top and bottom would be in a rabbit.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Popular Science Woodworking projects yearbook from 1984. I got it as a book at the library near me, maybe you can get it near you? This had complete plans for the briefcase and the leather work inside also. Hope this helps. Looks like a fun project


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dovetail joints in a briefcase would mean the wood would be fairly thick and make the case too heavy, in my
opinion. The box joint should be doable. Have fun, and hope to see the project posted here.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Plans in Woodsmith, Issue #44, Page 16


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh yeah . . . I'm looking forward to this being a long running thread with cool pictures. I've been 'planning' a wooden 'briefcase' for a while - though it's still #116 on my to-do list, darn it all.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I used simple miters all the way around, tops and bottoms included for a clean smooth outer surface. 
More pics here.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would use cherry, 1/4" thick, box joints and 1/8" Baltic Birch for the top and bottom.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

FWW #195 had plans for such a beast.


----------

